# kukačka rýhozobá



## jcwarbler

Dear friends,

I want to know the exact meaning (literal) of kukačka rýhozobá, a bird name.
I know it is the name of a bird (genus C_rotophaga_, cuckoo family).
Looking for information on the net I have write this text to my work:

*kukačka rýhozobá*. [Czech] (from _kukačka_ 'cuckoo', _rýh_ 'groove', and _ozobá_ 'wax').

Is it male or female name?

Thanks in advance! Best wishes from Venezuela,

Juan Carlos


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi again

_Kukačka_ seems to clearly be of onomatopoetic origin (the kukuer, the maker of a kuku sound), I do not however seem to be able to find a confirmation.
_Rýha_ is indeed 'groove', but the second part comes from _zob_ (or more commonly _zobák_), 'beak', so it is a grooved-beak-cuckoo.

This time it is a feminine.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

It's the Groove-billed Ani (Wiki). It's [rýho][zobá],  not [rýh][ozobá] . As Mori.cze said, The "o" belongs to the first part of the word (from rýha - groove), the second part, derives from zob(ák) - beak, bill. (Nothing to do with "wax", as far as I know.)


----------



## jcwarbler

Thanks Mori.cze and Enquiring Mind! This makes more sense, that zob(ák) means 'beak, bill' instead of 'wax', because the commonest name for this bird is "groove-billed ani", where 'ani' is a kind of 'cuckoo' (kukačka)...

Again, if you send me your initial(s) and surname (ex: J. Smith) I can include it at 'Acknowledgments' section of my work.

Best wishes,

JC


----------

